# VOTE! Best cladding



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

*VOTE: Best cladding*

Here are the buildings which received the most nominations.

Vote for your favourite!



*SwissRe / 30 St Mary Axe, London*















*Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur*















*Royal Bank Plaza, Toronto*















*Jin Mao, Shanghai*















*Hearst Tower, New York City*


----------



## jayo (Aug 30, 2007)

Gherkin for me. Jin Mao a close second though.


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

Hearst followed by the Gherkin.


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

ThatDarnSacramentan said:


> Hearst followed by the Gherkin.


Yeah, I agree.


----------



## Annibale (Dec 30, 2006)

There are just glass or metal clading... that's quite conventional. Only the two buildings by Foster have an arhcitectonic value, and that's definetely not in the clading...


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman (Nov 1, 2008)

London's Gherkin all the way!! :banana:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Can't choose between RBC, Jin Mao, and Petronas. Gherkin 4th, Hearst 5th.


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

30 St Mary Axe, London


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

30 St Mary Axe is overrated.

There are much better examples of cladding in London - e.g. Plantation Place, 99 Bishopsgate, 8 Canada Square.

I'm going to vote for the Hearst Tower in NYC. Looks amazing.


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

My pick would be 30 St Mary Axe, London.....wouldn't mind this in my city...luv it.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I'll go with The Gherkin


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

RBC in Toronto. Not the best skyscraper between those, but since it is a cladding contest, I chose it.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

I think Petronas receives many nominations due to the fact that it is elegantly wrapped in Aluminium - an engineering breakthrough and it definitely isn't conventional. I can't decide which to vote yet until I do more research on the engineering intelligence each tower adopts. Of course, all 5 towers look great with their claddings.


----------



## aismanggo (Aug 11, 2009)

petronas twin tower for sure..the surface is so shining,and have many colour in difrent time such blue,grey,silver,gold,bronze


----------



## aismanggo (Aug 11, 2009)

silver metalic









blue









grey









gold


----------



## aismanggo (Aug 11, 2009)

when this vote is over?n when the result will decide?


----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

30 St Mary Axe, London, and the second for me is royal bank plaza


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

What is so special about the Hearst tower? That is just an ordinairy glass-facade.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Royal Bank Plaza for having gold windows.












> The South Tower, a skyscraper, is the taller of the two at 180 m (591 ft); the North Tower has a height of 112 m (367 ft). The exteriors of the structures are largely covered with glass; together they have more than 14,000 windows. Each of these windows is coated with a layer of 24 karat (100%) gold. At a cost of about $70 per window, the total value of gold in the windows is over $1,000,000 but, due to the manufacturing technique used to make the glass, the gold is unrecoverable. The gold gives the windows a distinctive colour. Gold was used as an insulator to reduce heating costs.


Second would be Jin Mao for an organic metallic look.


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

Petronas has one of the best cladding ever.


----------



## po-boy (Jan 11, 2010)

They are all very nice, but to me the two by Norman Foster are the best. They are like jewels. I think the Gherkin just edges out Hearst as the best.


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

jin mao tower without a doubt, second would be hearst tower, it's really a beauty.

EDIT: in the future: beekman tower!


----------



## footballguy201 (Jan 22, 2010)

London




Gucci handbags


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Voted for Jin Mao. I'm getting bored of Petronas................................


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

Royal Bank Plaza, Toronto


----------



## sinosells (Sep 20, 2010)

his blog article very good, and I find you help me too, I learned a lot Oh, thank

The latest movies|weight loss|The latest movies|emotional whirlpool|The latest movies|weight loss|The latest movies|Miss World|The latest movies|The latest movies|emotional whirlpool|The latest movies|Miss World|The latest movies|emotional whirlpool|The latest movies|The latest movies|emotional whirlpool|Miss World|emotional whirlpool|The latest movies|weight loss|Miss World|The latest movies|emotional whirlpool|The latest movies|emotional whirlpool|The latest movies|..............................................................


----------



## ajaaronjoe (Mar 1, 2010)

That Gherkin thing looks so fantastic, very modern one, good for London LOL


----------



## ziibiin (Nov 5, 2010)

These are my favourite! I want to go to!


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

London for me


----------



## Skyscrapers144 (Dec 28, 2009)

Jin Mao!!!


----------



## deepblue01 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jin Mao and Petronas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Jin Mao and Hearst Tower fer sure!


----------



## lilweezychronic (Nov 16, 2010)

I'll go with 30 St Mary Axe, London


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Hearst is Beautiful


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

i love petronas!


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Is cladding the technical term architects are using today instead of curtain wall?


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

"The lightweight outer skin of a building that does not support the building but does keep the wind and rain out"

I'd say so.


----------



## ArrHo (Feb 17, 2010)

so do art deco buildigns count becuase some of them would get my vote, or even Beekman


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## vinith98 (Apr 3, 2011)

I like the 30 St Mary Axe, London, although I haven't been there, I'm judging just by the pictures. The second according to me would be the twin towers, since I have been there a couple of times.


----------

